# San Marcos, Texas Meet - 6/27/09



## ATX350 (May 4, 2009)

Hey All, 

Just wanted to share this meet to this forum. This mainly for G's, 350's, 370's, and GTR's but all VQ's are welcome. Here is the current list:

*JUNE 27 2009*

******ROLL CALL******
350's
==========================
1. z33allme (SA)
2. ATX350 (SA)
3. SA Z-boi (SA)
4. SuPERSak (SA)
5. taylorms (SA)
6. huyrua (SA)
7. gabez33 (SA)
8. amorin4122 (SA)
9. robh_350z (SA)
10. HotFiyah (ATX)
11. burner (ATX)
12. Cbev (ATX)
13. 350DEX

370's
==========================
14. batman_4 (SA)
15. caneman88 (SA)
16. nizz23sd (SA)

G35's
==========================
17. skyline_gt (SA)
18. ns_350gt (SA)
19. costilla (SR)
20. G35Aaron (SA)
21. 95 maxima se (ATX)
22. ATXGCar (ATX)
23. mt7rabbit (ATX)
24. spades_03 (ATX)
25. Fredwa (ATX)

M35's
==========================
26. xTc_G35 aka xTc_M35 (Killeen)

Other:
==========================
27. killasrquan (SA/240)
28. RGZ (ATX/Max)
*
Here is the outcome from the San Marcos 2008 event:*











 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08 
 From San Antonio/Austin Meet 8/31/08


----------



## ATX350 (May 4, 2009)

List updated:

350's
==========================
1. z33allme (SA)
2. ATX350 (SA)
3. SA Z-boi (SA)
4. SuPERSak (SA)
5. taylorms (SA)
6. huyrua (SA)
7. gabez33 (SA)
8. amorin4122 (SA)
9. robh_350z (SA)
10. HotFiyah (ATX)
11. burner (ATX)
12. Cbev (ATX)
13. 350DEX (SA)
14. solidsnake (ATX)

370's
==========================
15. batman_4 (SA)
16. caneman88 (SA)
17. nizz23sd (SA)

G35's
==========================
18. skyline_gt (SA)
19. ns_350gt (SA)
20. costilla (SR)
21. G35Aaron (SA)
22. 95 maxima se (ATX)
23. ATXGCar (ATX)
24. mt7rabbit (ATX)
25. spades_03 (ATX)
26. Fredwa (ATX)
27. Blue Dream (ATX/G35)

G37's
==========================
28. ChadAtx (ATX)

M35's
==========================
29. xTc_G35 aka xTc_M35 (Killeen)

Other:
==========================
30. killasrquan (SA/240)
31. RGZ (ATX/Max)
32. clint240sx (SA/240)


----------



## bodykits (Apr 26, 2009)

Great info..


----------



## ATX350 (May 4, 2009)

bodykits said:


> Great info..


My apologies, I copy/pasted from the original thread. I'll update this post with more details since you don't have the background info like the my350z.com guys do.

Edit: Can't edit my first post so...

This event will be the 2nd annual San Marcos meet. This event originally started so that the San Antonio and Austin VQ owners could meet. It was a big hit and we are excited to have a 2nd event to continue the meet & greet. We are opening this to any and all Texas cities that want the opportunity to meet forum members or to just chill with Nissan owners. 

Where: San Marcos, TX
When: 6/27/09
Time: TBA

Please reference the original posts from my350z.com and g35driver.com for questions. I don't check this forum often:

Aight, if no one else will.... San Marcos meet - MY350Z.COM Forums

Official - June 27th - San Marcos G/Z Meet - G35Driver

-Eric


----------

